# Mazor Farms~ Stop Breeding Monkeys For Labs



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Mazor breeding farm currently holds 1,000 long tailed macaque monkeys. Some of these monkeys were wild caught on the island of Mauritius, while others were born in captivity. Mazor is a link in the chain of cruel trade in which monkeys are forcibly removed from their natural environment then flown thousands of miles in small cages to laboratories or breeding facilities. These animals will have been separated from their family groups, the young brutally separated from their mothers.

The vast majority of these young monkeys will be sold to laboratories that specialize in toxicology (poisoning tests). Among the clients of Mazor are Covance (Germany), the Swedish centre for Biological studies, as well as laboratories in the UK, Belgium, Italy and the US. The monkeys will be housed in miserable conditions and will undergo toxicity tests in which they will be injected or force fed with drugs and other chemicals. Most of the animals will die during these tests, and those who survive will be killed at the end of the experiment.

Most of the monkeys sold to laboratories within Israel will undergo invasive brain experiments.. These experiments involve water deprivation, immobilization in a primate chair for extended periods of time, surgical removal of the top of the skull, and implantation of equipment in the skull and the brain itself. These types of experiment typically last several years, after which most of the monkeys will be killed.

Please sign this petition and spread it far and wide as the minster of environmental protection is currently considering to withdraw the Mazor trade licence import and export. Time is of the essence. Thank you!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/mazor-farms-stop-breeding-monkeys-for-
labs


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Signed hun... xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*Signed...xxx *


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

signed!!!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

done  ...x


----------

